# Sports Sunday interview with Pritchard: a big trade in the works?



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

I dont know if there is a video of it on KGW, however here is what i took out of the interview with Pritchard. I dont remember the exact words asked by Becker or answered by KP, but it went something like this:

Joe Becker: "What move are you most excited about that you did during the draft, besides taking Greg Oden"

KP: "I cant talk about it yet, it involves another trade that will bring in one or two players that we are very excited about. We cant process it for another week, etc..."

The question then was, would it be a player that the fans would recognize. Pritchard smiled and then wouldn't talk about it anymore.

So i think its safe to say that the SF mystery doesnt end at James Jones. There has to be more to this Rudy Fernandez, Phoenix fiasco.

Im beginning to think that Phoenix gave us the rights to Fernandez so that we could trade him back to them in exchange for something else. Maybe a 3 way deal with Minny to get Garnett into PHX and Marion to Portland.

lets wait 7 more days and see what Pritchard will do.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

Very interesting...I cant wait to hear what stud we have landed!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I hope this is true... it would be excellent 

Ed O.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

That answer definitely caught me off guard. I mean, the James Jones move is nice, but I didn't think KP would qualify that as his draft night highlight.

Then again, maybe that player is Rudy Fernandez. That trade hasn't been made official yet -- Pritchard wasn't even supposed to talk about him on draft night -- but I think it could just be the Rudy Fernandez move. He did have lottery-level talent, after all (or so said a lot of analysts).


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

james jones, imo, doesnt warrant a coy smile like that...


we got something cookin'!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Yea I saw that and got the same impression. It didnt seem like the type of reaction you'd give if it was just Jones coming but who knows.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Incase you want to see what went exactly through my mind...

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=255~2768~682~2795~2009~510~261&teams=16~16~16~16~22~22~21

There is also one thing that isnt shown in that trade and that is this...

we give the draft rights back to PHX for Fernandez.

so...

PHX recieves

Garnett
rights to Fernandez

Portland recieves:

Jones
Marion

Minny Recieves:

Webster
Przybilla
Jack
Francis


heck, ill even add in some future draft picks from either portland or phx to make it work.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Portland is not going to buy Fernandez only to trade him back to the Suns. I'm fairly certain the NBA would find a reason to frown upon a team buying a player only to trade him to the team who just sold him.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

This "acclaimed" player stuff is killing me... this is like one big tease.
Where is Jason Quick, he needs to get on this and find out what's going on.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

The Suns need a backup pg. T. Green?


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Hap said:


> Portland is not going to buy Fernandez only to trade him back to the Suns. I'm fairly certain the NBA would find a reason to frown upon a team buying a player only to trade him to the team who just sold him.


the only reason why they would do this is so that it somehow works financially with capspace.

There is a very good reason why KP called this draft, "The Tom Penn draft". And i dont think KP would call it that unless they utilized Tom Penn's abilities to land a quality player through some complex cap scenario.

A trade for James Jones is hardly worth mentioning IMO, so there has to be some twisted scenario going on that hasnt been released.

The fact that KP is so edgy regarding sergio and rudy's status makes me think there is more to Rudy's situation than we paid 3 million to get rudy and James Jones.

My guess is that the initial buyout of james jones and rudy is necessary to complete a second half to a trade scenario involving rudy, Phoenix and a third team where our SF role is filled.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> This "acclaimed" player stuff is killing me... this is like one big tease.
> Where is Jason Quick, he needs to get on this and find out what's going on.


Maybe the acclaimed player is Marc Iavaroni?

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

As I said in the other thread, the team isn't going to pay 3 million to buy Fernandez to only then trade him back to the Suns.

Thats 3 million dollars wasted.

Marion, if he's traded here, will be wanting a new contract and that will eat up a chunk of the salary cap space they have that they've tried to engineer for the resiging of LaMarcus, Roy and Sergio.

It just doesn't make sense for them to trade Fernandez back to the Suns who could've just kept him in the first place...especially considering they could've just told the team to pay 3 million in a hypothetical Marion trade.

This is just speculation that people are running with, maybe because they aren't willing to look at something logically.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> Maybe the acclaimed player is Marc Iavaroni?
> 
> barfo


The San Fransisco treat (ding ding!).


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> As I said in the other thread, the team isn't going to pay 3 million to buy Fernandez to only then trade him back to the Suns.
> 
> Thats 3 million dollars wasted.


Not really. The Suns need money. The Blazers have money.

It's not like the money just disappears... it goes to the Suns the same way a draft pick would. It's not "wasted" in the least.



> Marion, if he's traded here, will be wanting a new contract and that will eat up a chunk of the salary cap space they have that they've tried to engineer for the resiging of LaMarcus, Roy and Sergio.


Marion doesn't become a free agent for two years. I don't think that his contract status would be a detriment at all.

Ed O.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hap said:


> The San Fransisco treat (ding ding!).


Man, all this time I thought Wilt Chamberlin"s ding dong was the San Francisco treat!........get it?


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

lol @ hoop family


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Not really. The Suns need money. The Blazers have money.
> 
> It's not like the money just disappears... it goes to the Suns the same way a draft pick would. It's not "wasted" in the least.


I agree with Hap. A trade with all this money going to the Suns may make sense from their end and our end but the NBA would not be happy with it.

We trade 3mil for Rudy
We trade Rudy and 3mil to Suns for player X
We trade player X and 3mil to Suns for player Y

You have just done a trade in effect for Player Y and 9 million going to the suns. The collective bargaining agreement has stipulations in place saying transactions have to follow not only in the "legal" specified rules of the CBA but also the underlying intentions of the CBA. Trading $9mil cash for a player would be a salary cap circumvention and Mr. Stern would fight it.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Draco said:


> I agree with Hap. A trade with all this money going to the Suns may make sense from their end and our end but the NBA would not be happy with it.


That's not the same thing as it being a "waste". THAT was the point I was disputing.

Ed O.


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

What if Garnett comes to Portland? Would it be safe to say we would be favorites to win the West? the triple towers (Duncan, Robinson, and Perdue) had nothing on this.

Would they take Joel, Rudy, Outlaw, Webster and Freeland?
That is a whole starting lineup. If they want to rebuild that would be a great head start.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Draco said:


> I agree with Hap. A trade with all this money going to the Suns may make sense from their end and our end but the NBA would not be happy with it.
> 
> We trade 3mil for Rudy
> We trade Rudy and 3mil to Suns for player X
> ...


I think you're adding a step, and if we were able to just flip Rudy and Francis back to PHX, it would only be one more trade and one more 3mil payment, for a total of 6 mil. But anyway, the league probably would kibosh it. I'm guessing there is a rule prohibiting a team that trades away a draftee to turn around and trade back for him within a short amount of time.

On a related note, would everyone please just realize that we can't just trade Francis and change to get KG or Marion. Please. There is no incentive, salary or otherwise, for another team to do that, so it's just not going to happen. No chance. If you are wondering whether a given trade is plausible, pretend the other team is your team and consider it from their perspective. Do you want to give away KG or Marion to get Steve Francis? Uhh no, I didn't think so.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

My guess is that if a pick goes back to the suns it will be Koponen + 3 mil. That way they avoid any legal issues but the suns still end up +6 mil


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't know if it's Marion or not, but I think 3 million to Paul Allen is a small price to pay for one of the premiere players in the NBA. Getting hiom really wouldn't do anything to the ability to re-sign our furture studs because we would get his Bird rights. 

It will be fun to see who it is, and if the people bashing KP after trading Zach will eat some crow.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Pritchard is acting as if the deal has been agreed to. I doubt very much that a trade involving KG and Marion would be kept this quiet this long. Some Blazers fans are going to be disappointed with the trade because it won't be the blockbuster they are hoping for.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Five5even said:


> Incase you want to see what went exactly through my mind...
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=255~2768~682~2795~2009~510~261&teams=16~16~16~16~22~22~21
> 
> ...



wow. if we give up joel, webster, jack, the rights to fernandez, AND future draft picks for marion i will kill myself.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

No way it's Marion. Let's stop deluding ourselves about it.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Wow, this line of logic is still continuing on this board. I'm befuddled.

What would you say if I asked you to give me $15,000 so I could buy your used car? "Wow, I'd make a huge profit on that deal!"


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Hap said:


> As I said in the other thread, the team isn't going to pay 3 million to buy Fernandez to only then trade him back to the Suns.
> 
> Thats 3 million dollars wasted.
> 
> Marion, if he's traded here, will be wanting a new contract and that will eat up a chunk of the salary cap space they have that they've tried to engineer for the resiging of LaMarcus, Roy and Sergio.


You're saying if we could get Shawn Marion for 3 million dollars it would be WASTED MONEY??? Portland has wasted a lot of money on bad players over the years, 3 mil to bring in an all-star is chump change.

Cap schmap, this team doesn't need cap space to resign anyone. When I rookies contracts come due, we will have other monies coming off the books though.

Plus, if you look at things from the Suns angle, you're trading one of the top SF's in the game to an up and coming powerhouse within your own conferance. 

If they want to dump him, they'd look for an expiring contract in the East.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Fernandez & a resigned Outlaw for Battier?


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> Fernandez & a resigned Outlaw for Battier?


KP said it didn't involve a S&T. Besides, Outlaw's going to be base year, so he'd be pretty tough to move.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> Fernandez & a resigned Outlaw for Battier?


pfft...**** that. Battier is a glue guy. Trading Outlaw for him is more than enough.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> pfft...**** that. Battier is a glue guy. Trading Outlaw for him is more than enough.


I agree. Battier isnt worth that much. I just heard that Houston really wanted Fernandez and their GM has shown interest in Outlaw in the past.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

And Outlaw is a better PF option than Battier (a position HOU desperately needs help at).


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> I agree. Battier isnt worth that much. I just heard that Houston really wanted Fernandez and their GM has shown interest in Outlaw in the past.



OK, I got it. 

Houston trades T-Mac

recieves

re-signed Outlaw
Joel
Francis



It's brilliant, AND T-Mac is acclaimed. 


For all of the Rockets fans that will read this I am only joking. I realize it's not = value. I mean no way we give up Joel as well


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

The "acclaimed player" IMO is Boris Diaw.


----------



## sanfranduck (Jan 31, 2005)

You guys don't REALLY think outlaw is more valuable than Battier, right?

I mean ... you have to be joking.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> OK, I got it.
> 
> Houston trades T-Mac
> 
> ...


That doesn't seem that far fetched. Francis back in Houston would always be welcomed, they need another bigman, and the athleticism of Outlaw would be ideal for Houston. I can dig it.

James/Rafer
Francis
McGrady
Outlaw/MLE PF
Yao/Pryz


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

the guy who canceled his season tickets after the zbo trade is going to feel like an *** if something big goes down.


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

You all do realize this will be the Jack/Pryz deal for Maggette.

Now we can argue wether or not Corey is an "acclaimed" player, but I'm guessing Pritch believes he is.

Now the quote discussing "one or maybe two players coming back", leads me to believe that maybe Portland is moving 3 for 2, maybe adding Martell to a trade.

Of course, I have nothing to go on here but the statements of several people on this board who are supposedly in the know. But if you read the threads, add up their statements, then do some simple deduction (ie...The Clippers are in bad need of a starting caliber PG, Maggette has been trade bait since last off-season, Blazers need a quality NBA starting SF, the Clippers could use more of a defensive inside presence, trade can't be made for 7-10 days until around the time Joels BYC status changes, Jack and Pryz post BYC contracts match up with Maggettes, Corey has a two year deal left allowing more cap space in 09/10)

I don't know a lot of variables seems to add up to a Clippers deal to me...


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> I don't know a lot of variables seems to add up to a Clippers deal to me...


It makes too much sense...that is why it likely won't occur...

I would be happy if it did though....


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

XMATTHEWX said:


> That doesn't seem that far fetched. Francis back in Houston would always be welcomed, they need another bigman, and the athleticism of Outlaw would be ideal for Houston. I can dig it.
> 
> James/Rafer
> Francis
> ...


How can Houston trade T-Mac and still have him in their lineup?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

jwhoops11 said:


> You all do realize this will be the Jack/Pryz deal for Maggette.
> 
> Now we can argue wether or not Corey is an "acclaimed" player, but I'm guessing Pritch believes he is.
> 
> ...



Maggette TOTALLY fits with "the plan" First of all he is an upgrade over Ime. He would thrive in the new up tempo style of offense we will be running, and his contract expires in 2 years...at the most.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

sabas4mvp said:


> the guy who canceled his season tickets after the zbo trade is going to feel like an *** if something big goes down.


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

-Pop


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Five5even said:


> Incase you want to see what went exactly through my mind...
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=255~2768~682~2795~2009~510~261&teams=16~16~16~16~22~22~21
> 
> ...


I think we keep RUDY.. no way the league will allow him to be double traded between the 2 teams IMHO

I do not believe this will happen in this form, at least for 60 days

although I love the results.... especially Franchise gone off the payroll completely

*FRANCIS CAN NOT BE TRADED WITH OTHER PLAYERS FOR 60 DAYS*

I do not see Jack being traded with both Dickau and Francis gone. Trade still works with Jack off the trade radar

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...~510~261~255~682~2795&teams=22~22~21~16~16~16

If we send out Joel and get back Marion.... I am all for it. I like Joel.. but love that even better


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

jwhoops11 said:


> You all do realize this will be the Jack/Pryz deal for Maggette.
> 
> Now we can argue wether or not Corey is an "acclaimed" player, but I'm guessing Pritch believes he is.
> 
> ...


maybe part of the reason we were willing to take on Steve Francis is because there's a back room agreement between Portland, the Clippers and Francis that we buy him out and the Clips get him for cheap as a free agent. we don't get Maggette without taking this step. 

that's actually an interesting way to circumvent salary cap rules, and it caters to Sterling's cheapness and Paul Allen's vast wealth. 

of course, it's completely un-enforceable. if Steve Francis decides after being released to sign with, say, Miami instead, there's nothing anybody can do about it. but I suspect it's in the interest of the agent for Steve Francis to try to make sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm really surprised that one of the players agents who are involved in this trade havent leaked the info yet.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

sabas4mvp said:


> the guy who canceled his season tickets after the zbo trade is going to feel like an *** if something big goes down.


That was me and no I didn't cancel them. If you bothered to read the entire thread you'd realize that I later posted it was a knee-jerk reaction, much like MANY people had on this and other forums when learning of the Zach deal.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> I'm really surprised that one of the players agents who are involved in this trade havent leaked the info yet.


Yep, me too.

I was a bit surprised to see that Jarrett showed up at summer league practice yesterday... apparently, if he is indeed part of one of these deals, he doesn't know it yet.

I would love to know whether DMiles is still showing up at the practice facility as well. Please please please make him be bound for New York...

Stepping Razor


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

anyway, I think we're setting ourselves up for a huge disappointment if we're expecting Marion out of this deal. he's just too valuable to trade away for spare parts like Jack, Webster and Przybilla. 

I think it's got to be Maggette.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

mook said:


> maybe part of the reason we were willing to take on Steve Francis is because there's a back room agreement between Portland, the Clippers and Francis that we buy him out and the Clips get him for cheap as a free agent. we don't get Maggette without taking this step.
> 
> that's actually an interesting way to circumvent salary cap rules, and it caters to Sterling's cheapness and Paul Allen's vast wealth.
> 
> of course, it's completely un-enforceable. if Steve Francis decides after being released to sign with, say, Miami instead, there's nothing anybody can do about it. but I suspect it's in the interest of the agent for Steve Francis to try to make sure that doesn't happen.


I was thinking something along the same lines.

Great series of moves for Portland, if true.

Stepping razor


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

and where is Chad Ford with his "sources" breaking the news?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> and where is Chad Ford with his "sources" breaking the news?


Why the quotes?

Do you really think that ESPN's draft guru has no sources?

Ed O.


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

Not too mention, this might be the reason Jarret isn't playing in Summer league even though he obviously wants to be involved by his presence around the practice facility.

Wouldn't you want your teams starting PG to get extra practice time and extra game experience with his starting frontline next for next season? Seems like summer league would be a great place to get a start on getting Jack framiliar with where Oden would like to catch the ball on the block, and where he's most effective.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Why the quotes?
> 
> Do you really think that ESPN's draft guru has no sources?
> 
> Ed O.


I'm sure he has sources, but sometimes I wonder how credible they are.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

jwhoops11 said:


> Not too mention, this might be the reason Jarret isn't playing in Summer league even though he obviously wants to be involved by his presence around the practice facility.
> 
> Wouldn't you want your teams starting PG to get extra practice time and extra game experience with his starting frontline next for next season? Seems like summer league would be a great place to get a start on getting Jack framiliar with where Oden would like to catch the ball on the block, and where he's most effective.


thats a VERY good observation. Next Press Conference with Pritchard someone needs to ask him why Jarrett Jack isnt playing in summer league.

or what is the motivation behind not playing Jack in summer league to gel with Oden, LMA, Sergio, Martell.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Five5even said:


> thats a VERY good observation. Next Press Conference with Pritchard someone needs to ask him why Jarrett Jack isnt playing in summer league.
> 
> or what is the motivation behind not playing Jack in summer league to gel with Oden, LMA, Sergio, Martell.


The next press conference will be because of a trade that will involve Jack, so KP's response would be "He's not playing on our summer league team because we just traded him... duh!". :biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Five5even said:


> thats a VERY good observation. Next Press Conference with Pritchard someone needs to ask him why Jarrett Jack isnt playing in summer league.
> 
> or what is the motivation behind not playing Jack in summer league to gel with Oden, LMA, Sergio, Martell.



It is because he has stipulations in his contract that says if he starts so many games and plays so many minutes he doesn't have to take part in summer league. Its the same thing with Brandon Roy.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

So Jarrett isn't playing in summer league means he might be getting traded? 

and yet he is practicing with the team....

You guys are grasping at straws here....

I would agree that he would seem to be the most likely player to be dealt....but him not playing in summer league is not a sign of an impending trade by any means...


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Kmurph said:


> So Jarrett isn't playing in summer league means he might be getting traded?
> 
> and yet he is practicing with the team....
> 
> ...


Wouldnt you want your starting PG to get as many reps with the new starting PF and C as soon as possible?

If it was me i would want to get my entire starting squad as gelled asap.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> It is because he has stipulations in his contract that says if he starts so many games and plays so many minutes he doesn't have to take part in summer league. Its the same thing with Brandon Roy.


Someone needs to get to the bottom of the actual contract wording... I've seen the above as well as reports that players cannot play summer league if they hit a certain number of minutes. Have to or want to, minutes or starts or games played? Does anyone really know one way or the other, or are we just regurgitating (and mangling) what someone else said?

Dan


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> So Jarrett isn't playing in summer league means he might be getting traded?
> 
> and yet he is practicing with the team....
> 
> ...


Wasnt Jack only watching practice, not participating?


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

Five5even said:


> Wouldnt you want your starting PG to get as many reps with the new starting PF and C as soon as possible?
> 
> If it was me i would want to get my entire starting squad as gelled asap.


The summer league is about development, which is why you want to see how the rookies look. 

Jack played a lot of minutes last year and has no reason to play summer league.


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

I honestly can't tell you if there is wording in Jacks contract to not allow him to play summer league, their very well might be. I did however read yesterday in the Oregonian (sorry no link), that Roy wanted to play Summer ball, and was told by the Blazers he couldn't becuase they wanted him to rest. I suppose the same could be true for Jack...Or not, but Jarret didn't suffer any major injuries last year like Roy did so holding him out to "rest" would seem odd since he's been resting since April.

I guess my point was, if Jack was indeed the starter next season, I think at the very least he might see a game or two with Oden during summer ball. Maybe the Blazers do have next years starter playing with Oden this summer....Sergio?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

2 things- Jack isn't playing this summer beacause his contract stated if he played a certain # of minutes last season he didn't have to. Also Jack scrimmaged with the team last night. Closed to the media, that'a why no video.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Either KP or Nate said in an interview that after the Oden selection he talked to Brandon, LaMarcus and Jarret. I am guessing that he would not say that if there were plans to deal Jarret. I expect to see him back and personally I think that is a good thing.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

andalusian said:


> Either KP or Nate said in an interview that after the Oden selection he talked to Brandon, LaMarcus and Jarret. I am guessing that he would not say that if there were plans to deal Jarret. I expect to see him back and personally I think that is a good thing.


 KP asked Zach what he thought of Oden in his first workout too. Kinda shoots a hole in your theory.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Not that this would ever happen, but i figured this was interesting when i got it to work....

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=2768~454~682~2795~261~1007~489&teams=16~16~16~16~1~22~22

If we add in one or two of our draft picks and maybe a future 1st rd pick, this could theoretically be a possibility...i guess.

It was fun making this work at least


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

deal coming soon


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

There is a difference between asking someone before a selection is made when he was not sure he was going to ship him (Zach would have stayed if Durant was taken) than talking to your consensus core guys and another guy after you made the selection. I doubt KP (or Nate) would bother talking to Jarret if the decision was to trade him after the selection was made - to inform him of the selection. I am guessing that KP/Nate think that a team that has Oden on the court can work with Jarret as the PG - and they consider him good enough and important enough to talk to.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Five5even said:


> Not that this would ever happen, but i figured this was interesting when i got it to work....
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=2768~454~682~2795~261~1007~489&teams=16~16~16~16~1~22~22
> 
> ...


KG is a forward and with Atlanta having about 32 other on the roster - letting go of two guards for him almost makes sense - if you are Atlanta's brain trust, that is. Any chance we can get them to throw Acie Law IV to clear the logjam in the non-forward positions as well


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

blakejacked said:


> deal coming soon



Yep there is. Later than expected, but it's going down.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Yep there is. Later than expected, but it's going down.


:cheers:


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Yep there is. Later than expected, but it's going down.


MM -- is the deal you are aware of still possible? Do you know if it is still going to occur? Maybe after Penn got involved, they decided to wait due to cap reasons?


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> Yep there is. Later than expected, but it's going down.


u better drop some sort of sufficient hint if you want to have any kind of credibility...

otherwise any artard can drop a "DEAL COMING!!!" phrase when we see how loaded and lopsided this roster is. Not to mention KP already said something is going down.

I dont get why you leave everyone in the dark if you know what it is. It's not like you keeping the secret will jeopardize the validity of the trade.

Just say its a rumor that you heard and be done with it. If it happens, you get serious reps! The longer you keep it secret, the more people question your true knowledge.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Five5even said:


> u better drop some sort of sufficient hint if you want to have any kind of credibility...
> 
> otherwise any artard can drop a "DEAL COMING!!!" phrase when we see how loaded and lopsided this roster is. Not to mention KP already said something is going down.
> 
> ...




I could give a ****....literally....about credibility. 

the deal I thought would happen first is still happening....as far as I know. I have already said though that Zach to NY was not the deal for Zach I had thought was going to happen. I don't wanna say what it was until the back end happens because that might very well be the team we are trading with.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> 2 things- Jack isn't playing this summer beacause his contract stated if he played a certain # of minutes last season he didn't have to. *Also Jack scrimmaged with the team last night.* Closed to the media, that'a why no video.


I have also heard that Roy will be in Vegas. Not to play in the league but to scrimmage with the team to stay in shape and to get used to the new guys. This was in a KP chat at least a month ago. I could see JJ doing the same.

If you have not been to summer league you do not really know what goes on down there. They do not have off days. On days that they do not have an actual game scheduled they scrimmage another team. They are playing each and every day. MB told me last year that the scrimmage games are actually better than the games we see at UNLV. Of course those scrimmages are not open to the public and for some reason team personnel do not like talking about them.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> I could give a ****....literally....about credibility.
> 
> the deal I thought would happen first is still happening....as far as I know. I have already said though that Zach to NY was not the deal for Zach I had thought was going to happen. I don't wanna say what it was until the back end happens because that might very well be the team we are trading with.


Well i have news for you...I know there is a trade happening and it involves a SF from an NBA team in exchange for some blazer players. It is going to happen soon I can tell you that! I can't tell you who we are trading for or who we are trading with, but I know details of a trade that is happening!

dude...seriously, who cares if you are wrong!

If you dont care about credibility then what do you have to lose? its an online forum for crying out loud! Post something and see what happens. Speculate! and if you know so many details then why not share them with other people? Your guess would be better than ours.

give me a sufficient reason as to why you cant give out your idea of the trade then i will leave you alone.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Five5even said:


> Well i have news for you...I know there is a trade happening and it involves a SF from an NBA team in exchange for some blazer players. It is going to happen soon I can tell you that! I can't tell you who we are trading for or who we are trading with, but I know details of a trade that is happening!
> 
> dude...seriously, who cares if you are wrong!
> 
> If you dont care about credibility then what do you have to lose? its an online forum for crying out loud! Post something and see what happens. Speculate! and if you know so many details then why not share them with other people? Your guess would be better than ours.


Why don't you just back off? My god, he let us in about a trade going down, so leave it at that. 

Show some respect.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Trader Ed said:


> I think we keep RUDY.. no way the league will allow him to be double traded between the 2 teams IMHO
> 
> I do not believe this will happen in this form, at least for 60 days
> 
> ...


Actualy, I think Francis can be traded after July 11. The reason being that we technically traded for him "last season" that ended on 6/30/07. The "new season" started on 7/1/07. I am pretty sure we can trade him in about a week from now.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

sanfranduck said:


> You guys don't REALLY think outlaw is more valuable than Battier, right?


Don't be silly.

The operative word is "know".

"Think" implies that there is room for discussion.


----------



## sanfranduck (Jan 31, 2005)

Big Q - that's not the case.

he can be traded by himself, but not with other players. The 60 day requirement isn't absolved because the season ended.


----------



## sanfranduck (Jan 31, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> Don't be silly.
> 
> The operative word is "know".
> 
> "Think" implies that there is room for discussion.



Fair enough. And then we would all "know" that you may not be the most rational basketball fan if you think Outlaw is more valuable than Shane Battier.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Blazer Freak said:


> Why don't you just back off? My god, he let us in about a trade going down, so leave it at that.
> 
> Show some respect.


no, Kevin Pritchard let us in on a trade going down.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Im pretty sure Jack isnt playing because we've got 3 PG's on the team already that need practice more then he does.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Five5even said:


> Well i have news for you...I know there is a trade happening and it involves a SF from an NBA team in exchange for some blazer players. It is going to happen soon I can tell you that! I can't tell you who we are trading for or who we are trading with, but I know details of a trade that is happening!
> 
> dude...seriously, who cares if you are wrong!
> 
> ...




I don't care if you leave me alone or not. We all know there is a trade coming soon that involves a SF for Blazer players. I also don't care if I am wrong...as I said I already was with the Zach trade. Someone told me of this and I said I would post what I could. When I can post more I will. If I am wrong...like with Zach then I will say that as well. I knew zach was going to be traded, but that wasn't the team that I had heard.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Im pretty sure Jack isnt playing because we've got 3 PG's on the team already that need practice more then he does.



I think it's because he played enough minutes for him not to play according to his contract.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> I think it's because he played enough minutes for him not to play according to his contract.


So are you saying the Blazers want him to play in summer league but he wont because he doesnt have too?


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> I don't care if you leave me alone or not. We all know there is a trade coming soon that involves a SF for Blazer players. I also don't care if I am wrong...as I said I already was with the Zach trade. Someone told me of this and I said I would post what I could. When I can post more I will. If I am wrong...like with Zach then I will say that as well. I knew zach was going to be traded, but that wasn't the team that I had heard.


Who is the source of your information then? I'm sure you can disclose that information because it doesnt jeopardize the trade.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Five5even said:


> no, Kevin Pritchard let us in on a trade going down.


I'm talking about before, that huge thread. Just leave the guy alone. If he does say it to the whole forum and it gets out there, goodbye to MM ever getting good info. again.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> So are you saying the Blazers want him to play in summer league but he wont because he doesnt have too?


No, he wants to but he played enough minutes in his contract so that he can't/Blazers want him to rest. 

Both JJ and Roy both play a ton of minutes this season and need to rest so injuries won't be a problem next season.


----------



## sanfranduck (Jan 31, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> No, he wants to but he played enough minutes in his contract so that he can't/Blazers want him to rest.
> 
> Both JJ and Roy both play a ton of minutes this season and need to rest so injuries won't be a problem next season.



Speaking of which, is anybody else worried about Greg Oden this year? He is going to play some summer league, then Team USA, then a full NBA Season. All this for a guy who played a grand total of 925 minutes of basketball last season. To put that in perspective, if he averages 25 a night for Portland, that would be over 2,000 minutes. Nate had better go easy on him during the early part of the season or GO will be a prime "rookie wall" candidate. This is the one reason why I kind of wish he wasn't playing for Team USA.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

barfo said:


> Maybe the acclaimed player is Marc Iavaroni?
> 
> barfo


Jason?


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Oden was just starting to round into shape for the tournament run. I don't think the 925 total minutes played is particularly meaningful as far as projecting forward to a full NBA season. It's not like he was breaking down at that point.

Dan


----------



## sanfranduck (Jan 31, 2005)

dkap said:


> Oden was just starting to round into shape for the tournament run. I don't think the 925 total minutes played is particularly meaningful as far as projecting forward to a full NBA season. It's not like he was breaking down at that point.
> 
> Dan


My point isn't that he was breaking down at 925 minutes. My point is that he'll be playing a ton of minutes in summer league, then more for Team USA, then a bunch more for the Blazers (likely over 2,000). He could triple his minutes - all against MUCH tougher compeitition mind you - compared to last year. And it isn't even so much about "number of minutes played" as it is banging hard in practice every day. File the information away because all rookies hit a wall; Brandon and LaMarcus were both "helped" in this sense by their injuries early last year - and I would imagine that playing all summer long for Team USA and Summerm League isn't going to help that in Oden's case.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

This thread is the new "trade coming soon" thread. There is nothing but specualtion. 

Fact KP mentioned Rudy once, and then realized that was a mistake. He has never mentioned James Jones.

IMO the two players are James Jones and Rudy F. Canzano mentioned today that Tom Penn was the man that figured out that adding Dickau and Jones to the NY move allowed for the 3mil trade exception. Rudy F is an "acclaimed" international player.


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

Sug said:


> This thread is the new "trade coming soon" thread. There is nothing but specualtion.
> 
> Fact KP mentioned Rudy once, and then realized that was a mistake. He has never mentioned James Jones.
> 
> IMO the two players are James Jones and Rudy F. Canzano mentioned today that Tom Penn was the man that figured out that adding Dickau and Jones to the NY move allowed for the 3mil trade exception. Rudy F is an "acclaimed" international player.


Listen to the Sportsbusiness.com interview. KP clearly states the trade involved a pick, a player and....an "acclaimed player" that we are all very excited about.

IMO, the pick is Rudy, the player is James Jones, and the acclaimed player is likely Boris Diaw.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

All this talk about Diaw is starting to scare me. The guy isnt that good and has a nasty contract. I'd be really disappointed if he ends up here without us trading Miles in the deal.

BTW- Is there a reason people keep bringing up Diaw? Has he been mentioned in trade rumors to us somewhere?


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> All this talk about Diaw is starting to scare me. The guy isnt that good and has a nasty contract. I'd be really disappointed if he ends up here without us trading Miles in the deal.
> 
> BTW- Is there a reason people keep bringing up Diaw? Has he been mentioned in trade rumors to us somewhere?


 The Suns only have 9 players under contract right now, 10 if you count J. Jones. Diaw is the most versatile guy on their team. I think they are gearing up to trade Matrix for either KG or youth (blazers).


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

graybeard said:


> The Suns only have 9 players under contract right now, 10 if you count J. Jones. Diaw is the most versatile guy on their team. I think they are gearing up to trade Matrix for either KG or youth (blazers).



But why would we want Diaw? He's got 5 years left on his contract at 9 mil per. That would put a huge crimp in our salary flexibility in a couple years. Diaw also put up poor numbers in a system that produces huge numbers. I'm just not following the logic.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

I wonder if all this supposed Tom Penn tricky stuff is because we traded for Jones & Rudy plus $3mil. Are we going to trade Jones back to the Suns in the trade that brings us Matrix? Is that what all this hush-hush is about?


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> But why would we want Diaw? He's got 5 years left on his contract at 9 mil per. That would put a huge crimp in our salary flexibility in a couple years. Diaw also put up poor numbers in a system that produces huge numbers. I'm just not following the logic.


 We don't want Diaw, we want Marion.
And now that we have the rookies signed, we have the pieces to either trade for Marion straight up, or make it a 3 way so that they get Garnett. I think it's looking more like a 3 way.
Suns get Garnett, we get Marion & Jones and the Wolves Get Jack, Pryz, Martel, Green, McRoberts, Raef... whatever. That's the best the wolves will be able to do. Teams just aren't going to decimate their rosters to get Garnett. We've got more to offer than anyone.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

graybeard said:


> We don't want Diaw, we want Marion.



I know, but why are people suggesting that we're getting Diaw?


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

graybeard said:


> I wonder if all this supposed Tom Penn tricky stuff is because we traded for Jones & Rudy plus $3mil. Are we going to trade Jones back to the Suns in the trade that brings us Matrix? Is that what all this hush-hush is about?


at this point i wouldnt rule anything out.


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

portland won't trade for Diaw....period

pay attention to July 1, 2009....or more precisely to june 30....that's when contracts have to end so portland can develop cap space. Diaw's contrat disqualifys him. And if his contract didn't his talent level would.

Marion's contract ends at that time which is interesting...until you realize that Francis's contract does as well. That means Phoenix gains no financial advantage by getting francis. Even if the buyout report is true that's only a 50% reduction of the 2nd year.

Unless Tom Penn found some "trapdoor" that makes the francis contract an expiring one, the suns won't bite.

Minnesota may be a little more interested so a 3 team trade has a few faint possibilities...but vey unlikely.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

is there a link to what kp said???


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

graybeard said:


> We don't want Diaw, we want Marion.


You can "want" all freakin day. Marion does not leave Phoenix unless KG is coming. KP mentioned an "acclaimed" player, not an All Star. 

My guess is that Francis goes to Phx with cash for Diaw Jones and Rudy.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Rip City Reign said:


> You can "want" all freakin day. Marion does not leave Phoenix unless KG is coming. KP mentioned an "acclaimed" player, not an All Star.
> 
> My guess is that Francis goes to Phx with cash for Diaw Jones and Rudy.


Why do you think Pritchard would tie up our future cap flexibility by taking on Diaw's contract?


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

no link of this kp talk???


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't know if I really believe we have lined up something for Marion, but I'm pretty sure there's no way we're moving for Diaw. It's all in the contract length. KP and Nate have both made multiple comments about how much cap space we're going to have in 2009. For that to be true, it means we've made arrangements for Joel and/or Darius to be off the books, and it absolutely precludes bringing in anybody on a veteran's contract that extends beyond 2009.

Marion expires in 2009. He's a possibility.
Maggette expires in 2009. He's a possibility.
James Jones expires in 2009. Maybe it's just him. (Although, "acclaimed" my ***.)
Diaw does not expire in 2009. He ain't the one.

Stepping Razor


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Why do you think Pritchard would tie up our future cap flexibility by taking on Diaw's contract?


IMO, Diaw is a short term solution and that he will be moved when KP is ready to make another move to upgrade. Diaw adds another playmaker at the 3, and can defend multiple positions.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

francis will sign with the clippers when we buy himout!


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

dwood615 said:


> no link of this kp talk???


sportsbusinessradio.com had the audio interview, approx 33:55 in, KP mentions the trade that is not yet completed, involving "a pick, a player, and an acclaimed player that we all feel very good about"


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Rip City Reign said:


> IMO, Diaw is a short term solution and that he will be moved when KP is ready to make another move to upgrade. Diaw adds another playmaker at the 3, and can defend multiple positions.


I dont think that would be a wise move by KP. There's no guarantee that someone would trade us an expiring contract for Diaw when we need to make cap room. Also, Diaw isnt a playmaker. He's a complimentary type player.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Rip City Reign said:


> sportsbusinessradio.com had the audio interview, approx 33:55 in, KP mentions the trade that is not yet completed, involving "a pick, a player, and an acclaimed player that we all feel very good about"



that we will receive those 3???

or involves those 3 things???


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

dwood615 said:


> that we will receive those 3???
> 
> or involves those 3 things???


He says we get those three things.

If you listen to what he says and the way he says it, it seems pretty clear to me that he means Rudy ("a pick"), James Jones ("a player," although I suppose this could also be referring to Frye), and Player X ("an acclaimed player who we feel real good about").

Stepping Razor


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

damn yo so whats the hold up???


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Why do you think Pritchard would tie up our future cap flexibility by taking on Diaw's contract?


Why do u think Kerr would ruin any shot at a title by trading Marion for scrubs?


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

dwood615 said:


> damn yo so whats the hold up???


I suspect it's waiting for Joel's BYC to end, for Malik Rose to exercise his player option, or some other contractual matter like that.

Also, can anyone confirm whether there is or is not a trade moratorium on right now? If so, when does that end?

Stepping Razor


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

bmac said:


> Why do u think Kerr would ruin any shot at a title by trading Marion for scrubs?


 Where did I say anything like that? I've never talked about trading scrubs for Marion.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

bmac said:


> Why do u think Kerr would ruin any shot at a title by trading Marion for scrubs?


Yep, that's why I have a hard time believing a Marion deal is really going down. Unless we've somehow figured out how to get in on a KG deal. But I for one just can't figure out how to make those contracts/talents add up.

Stepping Razor


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Maybe it's AK47.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

PetroToZoran said:


> Maybe it's AK47.


Probably not. AK might have the worst contract in the league and needs to prove he can stay healthy. 

http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/utah.htm


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Where did I say anything like that? I've never talked about trading scrubs for Marion.


Sorry, that wasn't aimed at u, more a response to the overall assumption by some on here that you're getting Marion for next to nothing.

Dumping Marion for salary reasons just doesn't make any sense at this point given how close the Suns are to a title. The only way he goes is if an even better player (Garnett) is coming back in return.

I could be wrong here, but i just think guys like Corey Maggette or Shane Battier are much more realistic targets.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Probably not. AK might have the worst contract in the league and needs to prove he can stay healthy.
> 
> http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/utah.htm


Yeah I didn't bother to look at his contract, it's bad. I just know he's available. For some reason though, I just have a feeling it's Marvin Williams. There should be bets on who this "acclaimed" SF is.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

bmac said:


> Sorry, that wasn't aimed at u, more a response to the overall assumption by some on here that you're getting Marion for next to nothing.
> 
> Dumping Marion for salary reasons just doesn't make any sense at this point given how close the Suns are to a title. The only way he goes is if an even better player (Garnett) is coming back in return.
> 
> I could be wrong here, but i just think guys like Corey Maggette or Shane Battier are much more realistic targets.


Oh yea, I agree with ya man. We'd have to give up some of our quality young guys to get Marion and I think Phoenix only does that if they have a KG deal lined up.


----------

